# excess drooling... please give me your opinion



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

sometimes I bring mac to this amazing dog park in westport. It's leash free, huge, with a stream, lots of friendly people and pooches.. I just don't bring him there as much because is not so close to where I live. 
because mac is a little funny around other dogs (he doesnt like them very much) the trainner told me he should meet nice dogs while off leash because being on leash force them to face each other and that's more like a threat to them... so... I do. 
Mac always has a blast at the park... and the signs of agression he shows when we get there wear off very quickly and then he is happy following other dogs around and sniffing their behinds (he doens't play though) 

But everytime we go there Mac drools a lot. the point is that mac never drools. EVER! and there he gets soaking wet. One guy there once told me it was because it was too hot, that I should give him some water, etc, etc, etc. 
but friday... mac drooled sooo much everybody got a little scared, ans so did I!!! he was making puddles on the ground... he was drooling so much I just know it wasn't normal. 
I called the vet right away and they told me to bring him over!!!

they looked mac through and through and it doesn't seem there something wrong iwth him... and dr Sheedy said that he is probably so nervous at the park that he is feeling nauseous. I remebered that the very first time mac threw up was at that park. She beleives that for them we are the ones on leash, and there mac thinks that I'm the one who can run away from him... well, she knows him and understands him well... LOL he always freaks out so badly when ANYONE picks him up!! such a mamma's boy!! LOl

But anyways... today mac and I went to our backyard to play like we do most of the time. he started drooling again. not as much though.
I though that maybe it was because he was by himself. (he always plays there we our neighbour's dog, a scottie named Lizie. 
so in the afternoon we called Lizie to play... to see if he was going to drool or not. HE DID! 

Now I don't know what to think of it. I looked up online for causes like this... 
and what I found was that only if lasts for long periods of time I can be linked to some sort of desease. but it doesn't. as soon as we get out of the park he stops. 

pelase, please give me your opinions about this... have you ever seen something like this??

thank you so much!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> sometimes I bring mac to this amazing dog park in westport. It's leash free, huge, with a stream, lots of friendly people and pooches.. I just don't bring him there as much because is not so close to where I live.
> because mac is a little funny around other dogs (he doesnt like them very much) the trainner told me he should meet nice dogs while off leash because being on leash force them to face each other and that's more like a threat to them... so... I do.
> Mac always has a blast at the park... and the signs of agression he shows when we get there wear off very quickly and then he is happy following other dogs around and sniffing their behinds (he doens't play though)
> 
> ...


Hmmm...I don't know! Has he done this his whole life or is it a fairly new thing? Has he had any bloodwork done lately? If it's only happening at the park when he's anticipating playing with other dogs maybe it is just an overexcitement thing. If something in your gut is telling you otherwise, I'd pursue it more--tell your vet you'd like all the bases covered and get more tests done. I hope you find some anwers soon and that it's nothing bad!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know about the drooling, but I know that licking air is a sign of stress. If it would happen only at the dog park, it could be a reaction to a kind of chemical they applied on the grass.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would have him checked out by the vet just to make sure he isn't having any kind of heart or nervous system problem under stress. It's probably nothing but better safe than sorry. :biggrin:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I would have him checked out by the vet just to make sure he isn't having any kind of heart or nervous system problem under stress. It's probably nothing but better safe than sorry. :biggrin:[/B]


I don't want to scare anybody, but my first malt Camden who died suddenly at age 5 months, was drooling excessively just an hour before he died. No foaming or anything like that that, just really, REALLY drooling. At first we actually laughed it off (makes me shudder to think now). Anyway, long story but we didn't have any autopsy done and the vet said that his demise was either due to something congenital like a heart problem OR it was a toxin, but not just any toxin, it had to have been something like a narcotic (she actually said that) because, in other words, it would have sped up his heart too rapidly for him to handle. We had just come from a ballpark where kids play little league and it's hard to believe that something like that could have been there, but you never know. Anyway, I don't mean to ramble. I didn't want to mention the heart thing but since Brit did, i thought I would share too. I would for sure have that checked out.....

Edited to add--the more I'm thinking of this...he was drooling excessively AFTER he had been doing an extra lot of running around. We had been playing fetch at the ballpark.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

thanks for your answers girls..
the thing is that mac had his dental done a couple of weeks ago and they always do all sorts of test before they go under anaesthesia. so he had bloodwork done, urine, feces... all things... because we have the wellness plan, they do everything and something else (he has to do all these things 2x a year.) and everything came back normal.

he never rooled like that on that park when he was little little... but... after he got a little older, yes... he always drooled at that park. Friday was WAAAY too much though... but he always did it. 
Now... at our backyard was the first time... and again... as soon as we get out of there it gets better.

No one puts anything on our backyard (not even if it's needed)... I mean chemicals and stuff like that... and at the park, I asked a bunch of people and they all said the same thing, that if someone would put some chemical on that grass they would probably have told the dog owners... well, that would be the right thng to do... but doesn't mean it would happen... so I did mention this possibility to mac's vet and she said it's not likely that's the reason.
she said any type of allergic reaction would also have itching and swelling. and he has none. 

i am concern... i don't know exactly what to think about it and even if it's only stress it breaks my heart to see that mac gets stress to that point...
:huh:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow that does sound strange, especially since he's even doing it in your yard now too. Has it been unusually hot there lately? I hope everything is okay and that you can get to the bottom of this!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=423378
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just read your post now... I think we kind of posted at the same time. I'm glad you and Brit mentioned the heart thing... 

I feel a little silly because... who takes their dog to the vet because they are drooling too much??? that's why I want to hear from you if I should be scared... and to have your opinions and ideas... so I can ask the vet...
Was Cam drooling all the time, even when you went home??? or did he only drool at the park?

I don't understand very well how things work but they did all sorts of exames before putting mac under anaesthesia and of course kept his heart monitored at all time. so I wonder if then they could have spot any thing abnormal...

About being hot... every other time mac drooled at the park it was really hot. it was even one of these visits there that made me change my mind and get him on a puppy cut. 
but friday it wasn't that hot... it was a really nice day. 
and today wasn't hot at all either. 
but we have walked, on leash, around the neighbourhood during hotter days and he didn't drool...
besides that when we are inside he runs like crazy!!!! hihi I have a long hallway and crazy mac runs back and forth all the time... he never drools when he does that... 

do you think I should try another park and see if he drools there too??
maybe I should bring him to the park on leash and see how he reacts... 
I was thinking about doing some tests this week... just like these... I don't know... to set a pattern... and call back to see what his vet thinks... and even maybe look for a second opinion... (we do have a plan B vet!!!) 

but besides that nothing has changed with mac... he is eating normally (thank goodness) drinking... peeing and pooping normally... sleeping well, very active and playful... still crazyly attached to his spider... LOL eyes look good, nose look ok... no changes on diet, or water... or anything I can think of...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey is the same. he drools like crazy when we go for walks and couple of times in the park. we haven't gone to the park too often. but all the time during our walks he drools. he sniffs and drools. like he doesn't have time to swallow. I always have to take Kleenex with me. I think he is just smelling a female dog or something. And everytime someone just has to pet him right under his chin, that's what they get when they don't ask  I always thought it was normal. he's been doing this since he was 4 months old. but in the house or someone else's house he never does that.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=423445
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Cam only did it one time--on our way home from the park and he died about an hour later.

Ollie did it ONCE and I took him in to the vet and they said it was probably due to an upset tummy (this was after $300 worth of tests that I insisted on--hey, I was paranoid BIG TIME). 

Your little guy could very well be a behaviorial thing like Sparkey. Maybe like you said try him out in other "exciting" places and see what happens. But if you notice that it happens after physical activity, then I'd be concerned. Please keep us updated.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Mac could be feeling stressed . Drooling is one of the signs of dog stress . Sarah


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I did a google search on this after reading your post. You may want to do that, if you haven't already. It sounds like many dogs do this when they are stressed or overly excited. It could just be that being at the dog park makes him very excited or stressed, or maybe both. If the vet has ruled out all problems, it sounds like that is probably it. I was amazed by all the people questioning this sort of thing with their dogs, and they even mentioned it happening at dog parks. I just know when Coco gets a bit stressed she pants a lot--like on the boat ride this weekend. Good luck!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

the vet's opinion about it was really stress that is making him nauseous. I also googled it and found among some other reasons that it can be stress, excitement, some smell can make them drool too... 
thank God Mac doesn't present any other symptom that would say it's something bad. but I still worry! I've been observing him all the time I can... checking his mouth... there's no swelling there...
and I'm doing my tests... 
I brought him to play in the parking lot (no grass, but close ot it) with only people... no dogs at all!!! he ran like crazy, jumped, played a lot and not one single drool!!!!!!! =)
played with dogs, also on the parking lot..... drooled very little but did. the dogs are my neighbor's. and are the only ones that mac has fun with and looks happy when he sees them. 
tomorrow or friday I'll bring him again to the park, and try him on leash. and then I'll try another park. I'm also gonna see if it's food related... you know... if eating then running around is a problem... let's see. 

if it's really stress... do you think I should not bring him there anymore?? or bringing him there on regular basis would make this better? 
I have no idea the effects stress can have on them...

thank you so much for all your opinions.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmm. Could Mac possibly be very sensitive to something on the dogs he plays with? Maybe a flea or tick medication? Just a thought.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

This is just my opinion, but if the dog is that stressed being at the dog park, I just wouldn't take him.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

aaahhhh girls... I don't even know what to think anymore...
now mac is drooling a lot evrywhere we go that there are other dogs...
today we went to petsmart... and he got out of there soaked. as soon as we left, he stopped...

but now... i'm sooo worried... mac just took a nap on my pillow and woke up SOAKED!!!! his face, ears, neck... I have no idea what happened... he was behind me on top of my pillow, I didn't see it if he was drooling... but I can't think of anything else... now he is drinking some water... I also observing to see if he drinks too much of it... but other than that, he seems fine... 

I even thought he peed because it was a lot...but no... it had no smell... no color... what else can t be besides drooling???

do you think it can be something related to the dental work he had done??? or the new toothpast the vet recomended???


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

aaahhhh girls... I don't even know what to think anymore...
now mac is drooling a lot evrywhere we go that there are other dogs...
today we went to petsmart... and he got out of there soaked. as soon as we left, he stopped...

but now... i'm sooo worried... mac just took a nap on my pillow and woke up SOAKED!!!! his face, ears, neck... I have no idea what happened... he was behind me on top of my pillow, I didn't see it if he was drooling... but I can't think of anything else... now he is drinking some water... I also observing to see if he drinks too much of it... but other than that, he seems fine... 

I even thought he peed because it was a lot...but no... it had no smell... no color... what else can t be besides drooling???

do you think it can be something related to the dental work he had done??? or the new toothpast the vet recomended???


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> aaahhhh girls... I don't even know what to think anymore...
> now mac is drooling a lot evrywhere we go that there are other dogs...
> today we went to petsmart... and he got out of there soaked. as soon as we left, he stopped...
> 
> ...


Did all this start after you started new tooth paste? 

If it were me, I would think back to anything new that he has been given. I would really, really think and remove anything that he may have started having right before this started. You just never know, what some animals could be fine with, there could be a small percentage that are not fine.

I would also get a second opinion from another vet.

Good Luck.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

he drooled a litle at the park bfore... a little I mean... little at a time, but everyday we went there... one day he actually threw up, but he was not eating well at the time, and the vet said that maybe it was because he was hungry (he would not eat if I was around and hadn't have breakfast) but he was also soaked that day...

last time I took him to the park, a day or 2 befroe I worte this topic, he drooled so much people started to get worried... and so did I!!!
he was dripping all over the place... but I took him to the vet right away. 

now... drooling while on the our backyard was a first... but I also noticed this week he only does it when the other dogs are there. when he is only with people he doens't drool.

today at petsmart was the first time too. he was so wet and then sniffing the dirty floor... he got in white and came out beige!!! brown more likely...

so park, backyard and petsmart were after the dental... and after I introduced the new toothpast and the new chewy rawhide that the vet gave him (one that it's broken in little pieces and put together again, so it's not dangerous to them.)
besides that, only peanut butter is new. 
Oh and a cookie with white doggie chocolate on it. it was the first time mac ever had something like that... but I give him one once a month.

besides thaht he eats the same food, same treats... same everything. 

I'm not gonna give him peanut butter anymore. 
i was almost sure the drooling was stress, excitement... anxiety... things like that.... but now... why did he drool so much while he was sleeping???
:shocked: :shocked:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I would stop all the new stuff and see if it goes away. I have so many doggie toothpastes here and my malt has a problem with all of them. Yes, every one. So when I brush his teeth I use water.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

i forgot.... the end of last month mac had his rabies shot and some other shots and had an allergic reaction... do you thhink it can be related to that???
then he was taking benadryl and it gave him diarrhea (his first ever. i freaked out... didn't even know how to clean it! )


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Did you say that Mac had bloodwork before his dental and not since he started having this problem? I would definately have more blood work done. If the vet can't find anything, I would get a second opinion.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Since this started after the dental I'd wonder if something is bothering him from that? Wonder if somehow his mouth got hurt? Did he have any teeth pulled?... that maybe one broke off and not fully removed? I think I'd want to have a recheck on the mouth to be sure there is not cyst or anything going on there with the salvary glands etc.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Since this started after the dental I'd wonder if something is bothering him from that? Wonder if somehow his mouth got hurt? Did he have any teeth pulled?... that maybe one broke off and not fully removed? I think I'd want to have a recheck on the mouth to be sure there is not cyst or anything going on there with the salvary glands etc.[/B]


I have to agree with you here, just about everything I have read on drooling points to soreness in the mouth, and I am wondering if perhaps Mac indeed could have a hidden problem tooth or soreness from his dental that hasn't gotten better, maybe even below the gum, perhaps a fine cracked tooth that is causing him some soreness.
Perhaps an oral xray just to rule out a hidden problem that isn't visible with just looking into his mouth


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I would absolutely have more tests done--excess dooling can very well be from a mouth/espoh. trauma of somekind. They should do a thorough check of his mouth and they may even have to do one of those sonogram thingies (can't think of the name at the moment) where they put a tiny camera down the throat to check for any abnormalities. You need to get to the root of this. Not to scare you but it could be life threatening. Especially since it's been going on for a while now. I'm guessing it's not an upset stomach (another cause of excessive drooling) at this point. I'd have the blood checked again too. In other words, definitely get youself a concrete answer and insist on that happening! Best of luck and please update ASAP...I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Because of the dental/drooling connection you mentioned I agree you should pursue the possibilities there. Or hopefully, it is simple stress and when he drooled on your pillow he was DREAMING of the dog park. 

Pico drools excessively when around other dogs or where other dogs have been. That is the only time he drools, though. When Pico becomes accustomed to the dog smells on our walks he drools less and less. After a week or so of walking the same route he no longer drools.

When we were in Florida visiting in my daughter's condominium we had to go to the dog potty area and he would come back soaking wet! The connection was so clear that I didn't worry about it at all.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

hey girls... thank you soooo much for all your opinions on this... and sorry for the delay on the update... besides having a computer problem we were still testing everything...

I talked to Mac's vet and another vet... did blood work again and got his mouth examed again... but not x-rayed because both vets said it wasn't necessary... if it was some kind of soreness or problem on his mouth he would have been drooling constantly and not only in the presence of other dogs. 

so... the conclusion of both vets was stress. he gets at the same time so excited and afraid of other dogs, he gets nauseous and it's like having an upset stomach, which makes him drool...

For these past weeks I did lots of testing observing every single of mac's reactions. 
If I don't feed him before going out... he drools a lot less... 

if mac meets a new dog he drools... if we have time for him to get to spend some time with the dog, he does eventually stop drooling... I "trained" myself to watch every single reaction he has and it's unbelievable how scared he is... and because he snaps and growls at the other dogs it gets me anxious... which doesn't help, since I probably "send" this feeling to him... 

a long time ago, when mac started showing signs of agression towards dogs a trainer told me I should find some very friendly and nice dogs and have mac on a muzzle first time he meets them... then... after a couple of minutes I should take the muzzle off... he said when mac realized the other dogs would not hurt him... he would calm down and not snap at them anymore. 
I thought it sounded soo mean to put a muzzle on mac... I did it once. with my neighbours dogs. It worked... although mac always still seems a little anxious about the male dog (which is he sweetest... it may be a male thing!! hahaha) but I put the muzzle away... you know??? I felt like... "not on my baby... I'm not putting a muzzle on my poor little guy"

I hate the idea of getting mac so stressed and I made the decision of not taking him to the park anymore. but both vets made me realize mac needs socialization. so we are going to another park... an "on leash" one, with less dogs around... it's actually at the beach where all dogs go for a walk... so they only stop... say hello... and keep walking. 
so mac is getting a little better.

he usually freaks out at first. growls, tries to bite... if I put his muzzle on he calms down instantly, although still drools. I praise him tons... and take the muzzle off quickly... if we have time to interact a little longer... he stops drooling... 
if AT ANY TIME a new dog comes over... he doesn't growl anymore... but drools a little. 

but nothing, nothing, like the way he does at the other dog park. there are so many more dogs there... and most of them are big. at th beach we meet tons of little guys like him. today he had a blast with 2 bichons. 

And about hte day he was sleeping... he was eating his chewie stuff before... the vets believe he may have a piece on his mouth still and that made him drool. (his vet said that) and the other vet thinks he may have gotten wet drinking water and I didn't notice... 

Anyways... thank goodness there's nothing wrong with mac and he is just a little neurotic. :smpullhair: :HistericalSmiley: it' probably my fault.. NO!! IT IS MY FAULT... but I'll do my best to try to fix it... the poor little thing...

I'm soo sorry for the looong post... but I wanted to amke sure I told you all that happened since my last post...
and I'm almost sure I forgot something... hihi 

thank you so much again for your help


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, that's good news!

I remember you posting about how nervous Mac was around other dogs even back in puppy class.

I am so glad it's nothing serious! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so glad there is nothing really serious going on with Mac! Over time it may well resolve itself! Thanks for letting us know!!!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

you won't believe it!!! I took him back to the beach again this morning... and then came this lady, with 2 big dogs... one was definitely part DINGO!!! beautiful... I was kind of nervous about how mac would react... he was fine last night but you never know right!!! he is usually fine with my neighbours dogs but goes crazy with any other new dog... 

but mac was fine... he approached the 2 dogs well... didn't bark, didn't growl at all... only once... the dingo was kind of pushing him with his nose while sniffing him!!! ahahhaha he was very sweet though and wasn't at all bullying mac... he was just too happy to see mac but still gentle... mac is a little bit "princess" :HistericalSmiley: and didn't like the pushing nose... and growled at him a little... the dingo back off right away and came back to sniff him a lot gentler than before... and mac did drool a little... but even less than yesterday! :aktion033: 

last summer I used to take mac to the beach everyday in the summer... but this year I had some problems with stickers... hahahaha you kow... you have to have the town sticker to use the beach... and my car is registered in another town... 
anyways... I was wondering if mac remembers it, from last year and is more comfortable and secured there... last year he knew where we were when we got to the parking lot, even still inside the car... 

anyways... I'm soooo happy for mac today!!!! he was such a good boy!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm happy to hear theres nothing wrong physically. I was very concerned about Mac. Please give him a great big hug from me. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh this is great news that Mac is fine and having fun at the beach too :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think there a great chance in time and experience with others your little guy will be fine! great improvement already!


----------

